
Ask HN: Best Google Docs add-ons? - siquick
What are your favourites?<p>Form Mule has been brilliant when combined with Google Forms.<p>Create a mail merge from a Sheet and then send each recipetent a customised Google Form link. When they complete the form the data is inserted back into the mail merge sheet.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;formmule-email-merge-util&#x2F;kabhamaiihmaphgpijdolgcihofefajn?hl=en
======
johnhattan
Only thing I use is the "Office Editing for Docs, Sheets & Slides" extension
from Google.

It allows Chrome to open MS Office files directly so you can just double-click
'em.

